# Looking for a Turkey manufacturer



## barkone

Most of you know me as the owner of tshirt-factory.com, and for about 4 years we created and sold ready made t-shirt designs in vector format.A year ago we decided to make our own small brand for our Romanian market and since we already own so many designs we bought a DTG machine to start printing for our romanian t-shirt website tshirt-factory.ro .As we started we used some blanks from Sol's , Fruit of the Loom and Stedman but all our customers complained about the cotton quality of the shirts and the rough cut ,compared to the quality of the graphics.Also we are not satisfied by the fact that the blanks have their own knitted silk labels , since we want to have tagless blanks (we want to print our own neck tag not to attach a silk tag) .Also we want that our blanks to be slim fit cut with some elasthane of 5% to 10%.I recently visited some Zara stores and i admired some very soft and elastic cotton t-shirts with probably 160 gr/m2 .I liked also the fashion cut so i attached some pictures here.We are interested to make our own fashion blanks to print on request with some of our graphics so we like to begin with 500 pieces first (100 S/100 M/100 L/100 XL/100 XXL) .So if you know or collaborated in the past with some Turkey manufacturers and if you where satisfied please share.We choose Turkey because is the clossest but i will not say no to Chinese as well if the price is convenient.


----------



## barkone

Come one....still nobody...?


----------



## OwenShaozj

Hi,
From you description, if you need the fabric sofe enough you can chose 32s/1 95% cotton 5% spandex fabric. According to your pic, there must be Digital print.


----------



## scrambleq

barkone said:


> Come one....still nobody...?


Hello @barkone . Are you still interested about it?


----------



## scrambleq

barkone said:


> I did not understand this one.... anyway i am still looking for a wholesale supplier of blank t-shirts from turkey.


I know some Turkish manufacturer.if you want that i will tell them and so you can be in contact with each other.


----------



## FlyTech

Can I have contact too plz ??


----------



## PIMAKING

those Zara Man t-shirts are made of pima cotton. Very soft. You can mix 95% cotton + 5% elastane or 97% + 3% or 96% + 4% or whatever

another brands use the same combination

Short-sleeve t-shirt Men - T-shirts Men on Emporio Armani Online Store United States

Maybe you will find suppliers in Turkey but it will be more expensive since the factory will have to import pima yarn from Peru in order to make something similar.

MOQ is 600 shirts per color. I think you are very close

email me or pm, so I can share with you some additional information


----------



## Girlzndollz

Please feel free to share the suppliers in this thread, unless for some reason there are confidentiality agreements. It would be understandable if you cannot share what pricing you get from a supplier, as that is standard to not disclose, but the name of the supplier should be appreciated. If there is a supplier, please share it for the originial poster as well as those who come here in the future to find the answer. Thank you.


----------



## FlyTech

will be handy


----------



## peri23

Hallo! i am interesting also to find a manufacturer in Turkey for t-shirts. if you have any details please help


----------



## carpediemandmore

peri23 said:


> Hallo! i am interesting also to find a manufacturer in Turkey for t-shirts. if you have any details please help


HI Peri,
PM Sent to you with details for this.


----------



## marz87

hi there,

I saw a post of you saying you know some turkey suppliers, could u please send me their details? I have been looking for turkey suppliers for ages now!! its frustarting!


----------



## princessC

Hello carpediemandmore, please can you send me manufactures details please.


----------



## carpediemandmore

Hi Princess,
 Pm sent to you.

Regards


----------



## Kenan

Hi.

Send me details also please =) Been looking for this for a long time, specially in Turkey.


----------



## ypent

hello! i need some infos myself too for turkey manifactuers


----------



## antong

Hi

I am loking for a T-Shirt manufacture in Turkey, preferbly White Colour Plain T-shirt, O Neck, without Lables.

Appriciate your help.


----------



## hovey99

Hi i currently own a clothing company. We currently use wholesalers in the UK but looking to manufacturers who can make the t shirts jumpers etc just how we want them. We are trendy fashion label that's worn by many current celebrities. Please could you message me if you have any contacts or are a manufacturer yourself.

thanks 

James


----------



## Themonkey

Please send me turkey suppliers too, thanks!


----------



## Djtennis

I would love to have the contacts too please
thanx T


----------



## lewisdowman

Hello,

I am also interested in white and black 100% combed cotton tee shirts from turkey.

Any manufacturer details would be great. thanks.


----------



## CottonCat

Hi,

I am interested in a supplier for pima cotton in Turkey. Could you pass on the information to me as well. Thank you.


----------



## k3ny4

Kindly share contacts too, interested..

Sent from my GT-I9001 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wyseq

hi guys,

could you send me a manufacturers in Turkey as well? I appreciate your help.
regards,
Mike


----------



## linapparel

May I ask why Turkey ? please


----------



## hanan24

Great post. I need to get information about the turkey tshirt factory can you please emil me. I would be so glad to get information.


----------



## Fraoulitsa

Caprediemandmore please send me the details too , thank u


----------



## chevoy

hi
i am interested in the information regarding turkey manufactures, if its ok can you send me this information?


----------



## Richar3dner

I think you are very close


----------



## Mtnview

Turkey manufacturer? Sounds pretty nasty to me. I prefer my turkeys raised on a farm nice and plump until just before Thanksgiving. Couldn't resist.


----------



## mast

I am running a screen printing company (also digital) in Turkey. If you still need contacts feel free to PM me.


----------



## mamotchi

Hello everybody, can you help me too? I'm just starting a new activity in Italy and I'm also looking for light, smooth cotton t-shirt to print. Thank you!


----------



## pinkrage

Hi please i was wondering if you could also send me the details? This post is really old but ijust happened to land on it in my search and any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks x


----------



## MAXDesign

'Looking for a Turkey Manufacturer'...makes me chuckle every time!


----------



## SammySammy

Need a good contact in turkey to for t-shirts, sweats, hoodies etc. Please PM me!


----------



## hatorady1

Please PM me as well for a contact as I am very interested. Thank you!


----------



## africaninvasion

carpediemandmore said:


> HI Peri,
> PM Sent to you with details for this.


send me that info as well. i have been searching for a while.


----------



## hanan24

I am very interested can you please contact me.
Thank you


----------



## africaninvasion

carpediemandmore said:


> HI Peri,
> PM Sent to you with details for this.


send me that info as well. i have been searching for a while.


----------



## africaninvasion

where can i see what you have. i also need to have my own custom labels designed


----------



## misgelso

Hello , Can you sent me the contacts for the Turkish manufacturer please ? I'm interested in very good quality t-shirts of cotton with some elastane or silk. I would like to start a new line of t-shirts because I have special prints. Do you have contacts of good quality printing ? Thank you.


----------



## metalheadmerch

Hello everybody. Wish you a great year in 2015. Regarding the custom apparel manufacturer company in Turkey, I can introduce AEM Textile. Have you been in the web site ? you can google the name as I cannot post the url here. Thanks


----------



## PrintingCo

HI Guys
Please PM me with Turkish Suppliers for Cotton Ts if you came across any good ones.

Thank you


----------



## xalex81

Good evening, can I also have the details of the manifacturer? Thanks


----------



## denRnD

Hello,
we also need some manufacturers contact details.
We need different styles of white cotton or viscose t-shirts without prints


----------

